# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Tefta (Tashko)  Koco

## Brari

Ne nje faqe interneti  gjeta kte Shkrim postuar nga "Golemi" 

---------------

Tashko Tefta 

(Fajum-Egjipt 02.11.1910  Tiranë 30.12.1947) 
Këngëtare e shquar lirike në interpretimin e këngës popullore qytetare mbarëshqiptare. 
 Tefta ishte vajza e patriotit të shquar shqiptar nga Frashëri i Përmetit, Thanas Tashkos i cili prej vitit 1910 qe vendosur familjarisht në Egjypt. Me vdekjen e Thanas Tashkos më 1915, familja e tij kthehet në Korçë në vitin 1921. Në Korçë kemi aktivizimet e para të Teftës si këngëtare dhe data 26 Qershor 1926 mbahet si koncerti i saj i parë në publik. Në Shtator të vitit 1927, Tefta me gjithë familjen vendosen në Monpelje-Francë, ku ajo filloi edhe studimet muzikore, për ti vazhduar ato më pas në Konservatorin Superior të Parisit me rezultate shumë premtuese. Në vitin 1930, Tefta bën inçizimet e para muzikore pranë shoqërisë diskografike Pathe-Paris, si pjesëmarrëse në grupin e këngëtarit të shquar të iso-polifonisë labe-Neço Mukon. Me përfundimin e studimeve, Tefta kthehet në atdhe ku më 26 Nëntor 1935 shënohet edhe koncerti i saj i parë si këngëtare profesioniste në Shqipëri koncerte të cilat ajo i dha në shumicën e qyteteve shqiptare. Pikërisht në këto vite, Tefta futi në programet e saj krahas arieve lirike të autorëve të shquar botërorë si Moxart, Guno, Shubert, Verdi, Donixeti, Pergolezi, Belini, Puçini, Rosini, etj, dhe këngët popullore shqiptare, si pjesë integrale e kulturës muzikore popullore shqiptare. Janë rreth 89 këngë popullore të të gjithë qyteteve të Shqipërisë që Tefta i kishte në repertor dhe rreth 36 prej tyre ajo i regjistroi në pllaka gramafoni në vitet 1930, 1937 dhe 1942 në Paris-Francë dhe Milano-Itali. Ndër to po përmend: Zare trëndafile, Të dua, moj goc e vogël, Bilbil çapkëni, Qante lulja lulen, Kenke nur i bukurisë,As aman, moj lule etj. Sipas Hysen Files: Tefta diti të nxirrte nga kënga popullore ndjenjën e thellë që populli kishte shkrirë në të. Njihet tanimë faktet se Tefta Tashko i ka mbledhur një shumicë këngësh direkt nga goja e muziktarëvë të shuar popullore të vendit tonë. Një gjë të tillë e provon edhe pjesmarrja e Teftës së bashku me këngëtaren tjetër të shquar Marie Kraja në festivalin e folklorit të mbajtur në Firence Itali më 30 Maj 1939 krahas këngëtarëve dhe muziktarëve të shquar popullorë të atyre viteve si Adem Mani, Xhevat Boriçi, Kolë Vjerdha, Taip Kraja, Karlo Pali etj. Në listën e gjatë të këngëve popullore të kënduara nga Tefta do të bashkangjisnim edhe këngët popullore të përpunura nga kompozitori Kristo Kono me poezi të Lagush Poradecit si p.sh Kroi i fshatit tonë, apo Kur më vjen burri nga stani. Krahas Teftës, do të përmendim edhe dy këngëtare të tjera të shquara në interpretimin e këngës popullore qytetare: Jorgjia Filçe (Truja) dhe Maria Paluca (Kraja). Në vitin 1945, Tefta këndon në operën e Beogradit me shumë sukses rolin e Mimisë nga opera Bohemë e Puçinit dhe atë të Rozinës nga opera Berberi i Seviljes e Rosinit. Në vitin e fundit të jetës ka qënë vazhdimisht e sëmurë. Vdiq në moshën 37 vjeçare. Këngët popullore të Tefta Tashkos, regjistruar pranë Columbias-Itali, 1942: 
Uno ty moj të kam dashur; Kjo dashtnija kjoft mallkue; 
Kenke nur i bukurisë; Për një ditë, kur del goca në pazar; Këndon Kumrija; Metelikun ta kam falë; Ma ven dorën përmbi dorë; Dallandyshe vaj, vaj; Qante lulja lulen; Moj fëllanxë; Sa me shpejt ma vunë, moj, kambën; Dy gisht përmni vetull; Moj hyrije, bukurie;  Shamija e beqarit; Iku nata; Del një vashë prej hamamit; Zare trëndafile; Të dua, moj goc, e vogël; As aman, moj lule; Kroi i fshatit tonë; O moj sylarushe; Dolla në penxhere; Bilbil çapkëni; As u gremis moj lejthate; Dashtnuer tu bana; Ani, moj Hatixhe; Seç këndon bilbili malite; Shkapërceva dy-tri male; Edhe ky bilbili çka qënke një zog; Kam shtëpinë e vogël; I kam hypë vaporit; Fry, moj er e malit; O na atë fushë tmejdanit; Edhe gurët e sokakut. 

Lit: Krantja Mustafa, Artistja e Popullit Tefta Tashko Koço, gaz. Drita, 1961, 31 Dhjetor; Naçe P, Tefta Tashko Koço, Ylli, 1963, nr. 12; Kono Kristo, Me dashurinë për atdheun dhe këngët e popullit, gaz. Drita, 1976, 25 korrik; Mio Sokrat, Bilbili i këngës shqiptare, gaz. Përpara, 1977, 21 dhejtor; Filja Hysen, Tefta Tashko Koço, Tiranë 1980; Frashëri Thoma, Interpretuese e shquar e këngës popullore, gaz. Drita, 1982, 26 dhjetor; Koço Eno, Tefta Tashko Koço dhe koha e saj, Tiranë 2000; Zaja Sami C, Heti njeri i urtë i Shkodrës Shkodër 2000 etj. 

--------


Moderator!

Ne se kemi shkrime tjera per Tefta Tashkon mund ti bashkoni se une nuk i gjeta dhe hapa teme te re.

----------


## Fiori

Brari shume faleminderit per kete shkrim. 

E gjithe jeta ime (femijeria kryesisht dhe vitet e para te formimit tim) jane lidhur ngushte me kete emer. Shkolla e muzikes Korçë, ku une kam bere tetevjecaren, mban emrin e T.T.Kocos qe prej 30 vjetesh (ose dicka e tille). Duke qene se gjimnaz bera shume pak ne Shqiperi, cdo kujtim i imi me ate vend ka lidhje me ate shkolle. Ndryshe nga shkollat e tjera te qytetit ne nuk kishim paralele, pra kishim vetem nga nje klase per cdo vit akademik. Gjithashtu shumicen e vitit qendronim ne shkolle gati gjysmen e dites, duke futur ketu kohen e studimit ne vegel si dhe mesimet me mesuesit e veglave, pas klasave normale. Krejtesisht nje jete dhe eksperience tjeter, e vecante, identifikuese per mua. 

Ne katin e dyte te shkolles, ne krahun e majte te koridorit dikur ka pasur nje klase studimi/muze kushtuar Teftes. Kishte disqe origjinale te sajat, foto apo dhe veshje te saj. Mbaj mend nga fundi kjo klase u shkri plotesisht dhe u kthye ne klase normale. Nuk e di cfare eshte bere tani.

Ne forum ka shume vizitore dhe anetare te cilet dikur kane qene nxenes te asaj shkolle. I pershendes te gjithe me mall...

----------


## korcaprincess

fiori dhe une te pershendes sepse kam qene edhe une studente e shkolles tefta tashko koco  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

> Këngëtare e shquar lirike në interpretimin e këngës popullore qytetare mbarëshqiptare. 
> Tefta ishte vajza e patriotit të shquar shqiptar nga Frashëri i Përmetit, Thanas Tashkos i cili prej vitit 1910 qe vendosur familjarisht në Egjypt.


Le te guxoje kush, te thote nje gjysem fjale te keqe per permetaret ...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Isha 99.99% e bindur qe do komentohej ky paragraf. 
Po pse nuk u kthye serish ne Permet po vajti ne Korce??  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eris

Me ne fund dicka qe i ngre vertet vlerat Korces. Ky emer eshte nje nga permendoret  e Parisit te vogel. Ishte kenaqesi ta lexoje shkrimin. thx Brari

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Isha 99.99% e bindur qe do komentohej ky paragraf. 
> Po pse nuk u kthye serish ne Permet po vajti ne Korce?? *


CoraZon, kur njerezit martohen, shkojne ke shpia e burrit. Artistja perseri e tregoi veten e saj qe eshte permetare pasi gjysma e repertorit te saj jane kenge folklorike permetare qe kendohen edhe sot e kesaj dite. Gjithashtu, artistja nuk e hoqi mbiemrin e saj te vajzerise, qe eshte nje nder per familjen e saj dhe per origjinen e saj. Pastertia e gjuhes se saj shqipe eshte nje tjeter prove qe eshte nga ajo krahine e Shqiperise qe e shkruajti e para gjuhen e pastert moderne shqipe. Artista nuk ka dialektin me te vogel korcar, karakteristike per korcaret, mjafton te sjellesh nder mend zerin e saj ne kenget qe kendonte.

Laver Bariu gjithashtu eshte me origjine prej Korce, por babai i tij erdhi familjarisht ne Permet, djepi i kengeve folklorike popullore ku spikatin kenget e dasmave. 

Korcaret mbahen per serenata dhe per te rene pianos, violines e kitares, sa per kenge popullore, duhet te mbajne rradhen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## topolina

Pastertia e gjuhes se saj shqipe eshte nje tjeter prove qe eshte nga ajo krahine e Shqiperise qe e shkruajti e para gjuhen e pastert moderne shqipe.
----------------------------------------------------
 Ore Albo , ketu mesa shof duhet te behet fjale per Tefta Tashko Kocon e jo per dialektet e shuhes shqipe apo per Korcen dhe Permetin. Une e kuptoj qe ty te behet qefi qe ajo kengetare me nje ze bilbili eshte nga qyteti jot (gjithkush do te ndihej krenar) por le te mos vazhdojme pastaj se ku eshte shkruar e para gjuha e pastert shqipe.
 Me respekt,
    topolina

P.S Sa per gjuhen korcaret vertet qe kane ate te foluren e tyre karakteristike , por ama shkolla e pare shqipe eshte hapur aty dhe cuditerisht une nuk kisha degjuar asnjehere qe te thuhej se e para gjuhe e pastert moderne shqipe eshte shkruar ne Permet. Persa u perket kengeve permetare popullore nuk kam c'te them as une e as ndonje tjeter. Ato kenge kendohen nga kengetare nga e gjithe Shqiperia e jo pastaj te mos kendoheshin nga nje bije e vete Permetit.

----------


## topolina

Pershendtje Brarit qe ka hapur nje teme kaq te bukur dhe kujton edhe nje here artiste te denje si Tefta Tashko Koco.

----------


## Brari

Ju korcaret e Forumit shume  pasiv jeni.

Pse nuk shkruani per qytetin tuaj?

Psh shkruani per Kristo Konon, kompozitori famshem korcar.
Shkruani per Tole Adhamin etj etj..
Une do shkruaj per te gjithe?
Shkundini  valixhet  e behuni me te thjeshte..

----------


## shigjeta

Me lart jane dhene pak a shume te dhenat per jeten e Tefta (Tashko) Kocos. Une po shtoj dicka ne lidhje me zerin e saj:

... Tefta (Tashko) Koco ka patur nje ze me cilesi timbrike te klasit te pare, me shtrirje diapazonale prej dy oktavash e gjysem, qe dallohej per ngjyren e cilter dhe te embel, si dhe per vibrimin e natyrshem. Keto cilesi bashke me nivelin profesional i krijonin mundesi te interpretonte pa veshtiresi edhe repertorin e sopranove kolorature te tilla si: Rozina (Berberi i Sevilje- Rosini) Lakme (Lakme- Delib). Gjithashtu edhe te atyre lirike si te Mimise (Bohema- Pucini) dhe Cio-Cio-Sanit (Madame Butterfly- Pucini) Menyra e saj individuale e interpretimit te kengeve te perpunuara popullore, krijoi nje tradite interpretuese vokale...

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Alboja me sa duket harron qe Korca ka qene gjithmone qytet , ndersa zonat e Permetit kane qene ne me te shumten rethina dhe Korca ishte qyteti me i afert . Megjithese jam i lindur ne Korce kam pak origjine permetare . Ne koleksion tim te kasetave kam dhe nje kasete teper te vjeter me kenget e Tefta Tashkos . 
Edhe une te Tefta Tashko e kam bere tetvjecaren Fiori po s kam qen me vegel se s kisha vesh muzike .

----------


## Brari

Sipas TVSH-s dolen nen kujdesin e Eno Kocos, djalit te Artistes se madhe Tefta Tashko Koco.. 2 CD  te reja. Njera me 20 kenge qyetare e arie klasike kenduar nga Tefta Tashko dhe tjetra me pjese klasike nga muzikante shqiptare te viteve 1930-40.
Eshte bere nje pune e madhe laboratorike tha Eno per pastrimin dhe rritjen cilesore te vokalit ne kalimin nga disqet e vjetra, prone e familjes,  ne albumet moderne digitale.

Urime dhe suksese kesaj familjeje fisnike ne kete nisme plot vlera.

----------


## Manulaki

http://www.conopera.org/events.html

Dardha bie nen dardhe! 
Teuta Koco eshte nje mrekulli e gjalle. 
Ajo qe mua me gezoi me teper eshte fakti qe ne koncertin e se Premtes ajo jo vetem qe ishte nderuar, por edhe ishte ndjere krenare per kombesine e saj, gje qe e deshmoi te shtunen ne nje darke private ku tha: 
"Niveli i larte kulturor i shpalosur nga publiku shqiptar qe u ndodh aty me dha shume zemer dhe me beri te ndihem krenare qe jam shqiptare"

Salla ishte e mbushur me 95% shqiptare (vetem nje pakice e parendesishme suedezesh), te cilet i dhane zemer dhe e duartrokiten me zjarr sopranon e re.
"Here me vinte keq, e here me vinte mire per suedezen e cila nuk kishte te njejten mbeshtetje qe kisha une nga publiku!" u shpreh ne menyre shume te perulur por edhe krenare kengetarja me ze engjelli!

Zoti nuk ka hequr dore nga Shqiperia dhe as nga shqiptaret.  :buzeqeshje: 

Urime Teuta Koco dhe suksese te metejshme.

----------


## Brari

sqaroje pak kte moj cupe..
ka kenduar kjo teuta apo do kendoje dhe ku..ne cilen ambjent e cilin qytet  eshte fjala ..
po plas nga inati qe me ka shpetuar kjo cfaqje..

----------


## Larsus

> sqaroje pak kte moj cupe..
> ka kenduar kjo teuta apo do kendoje dhe ku..ne cilen ambjent e cilin qytet  eshte fjala ..
> po plas nga inati qe me ka shpetuar kjo cfaqje..


Ishte ne New York City, te premten ne Carnegie Hall.

----------


## Manulaki

> sqaroje pak kte moj cupe..
> ka kenduar kjo teuta apo do kendoje dhe ku..ne cilen ambjent e cilin qytet  eshte fjala ..
> po plas nga inati qe me ka shpetuar kjo cfaqje..


Brari, shpirt, c'te te them

Ishte fundjaven qe kaloi ne Carnegie Hall. Recitali ishte me 02/03/2006 dhe me 02/04/2006 ishte mbremja private qe u be ne studion e Fadil Berishes. Mbase po te shohesh ne televizor, ku jane keto kanalet lokale, duhet te jepet dicka ne Albanian Culture TV.

----------


## Brari

e po mire se u shastisa fare.. mendova se eshte dhene ketu afer meje dmth ne europen veriore polare.. e me ka shpetuar..
Po kjo teuta eshte cup e Eno Kocos a cfare?

Me kujtonet dikur ne plazh ishte nje cupe e ketij eno kocos (goc e vogel ishte athere..) e un e pyeta.. kush i ben punt e shpise.. Babi tha i ben .. te tera punet.. kurse mami shkon ne pune.. lol.  e ne qeshem.. 
Kjo sic duket do jet rritur nashti.. e do jet bere kengetare..
Keni bere shum mire qe i keni dhene kurajo.. ju lumte..

sic duket i ngjan gjyshes.. Pra Tefta Tashko Kocos.. por dhe gjyshit Kristaq Kocos..kengetar i operas ne Bukuresht e Tirane..
Nje dizaj lexova qe paska qene dhe nje djal tjeter nga bijt e Athanas Tashkos qe ne kto 50 vite paska qene diku ne Amerik Latine e eshte marre me pikture..

Ndoshta daja i Enos .. Koco Tashko eshte i pari student Shqiptar qe ka studiuar ne Harward.. diku nga vitet 30-40..
I ngrati ta dinte se c'ish komunizmi te cilin ai e solli ne Shqiperi.. do i kish bere munë  Shqiperise qe para luftes dite boterore e sdo kish ngrene burg e biruca 40-50 vjet rresht vet e familjarisht nga Enveri te cilin ai e beri kryetar te Komunistave Shqiptar..
Te vjen nga s'e pret thot Populli..

Gezohem qe nje bij e ksaj familjeje me shum histori brenda.. te behet e sukseshme.. te pakten si nje sodisfaksion per te mbeturit gjalle nga kjo Familje e vuajtur..

----------


## Albo

*Teuta Koço me “Flautin magjik” në Francë*

Artistja më e re e derës së Koçove tashmë po bëhet e njohur edhe në Francë. Në datën 23 shtator, Teuta Koço, mbesa e sopranos së madhe Tefta Tashko Koço, është protagoniste në një nga operat më të mëdha mozartiane “Flauti magjik” ( “Flûte enchantée”). Kjo vepër ngjitet në skenën e “Opera de Vichy” në Francë dhe përkrah sopranos shqiptare ka emra të nderuar muzikantësh e këngëtarësh. Kështu, në rolet kryesore interpretojnë Ingrid Perruche, Liliana Faraon, Danielle Bouthillon, Julie Boulianne, Nicolas Courjal, Philippe Do e Alain Charles. Nën shoqërimin e Ansamblit 
“Enfants de la Maîtrise des Hauts de Seine”, korit të Teatrit të Operës së Avignon-it e të “Pays du Vaucluse” dhe Orkestrës Lirike të rajonit Avignon-Provence, nën drejtimin muzikor të Vincent Barthe. Ndërsa regjia mban firmën e Robert Fortune. Duket se Teuta Koço është e apasionuar pas “Flautit magjik”, pasi ajo është protagoniste edhe në një film me të njëjtin emër. Por ndërkohë, krahas aktivitetit muzikor, Koço ka marrë përsipër të bëhet edhe ambasadore e të drejtave të emigrantëve dhe të përçojë mesazhin për një emigracion të ligjshëm. Vetëm pak kohë më parë, ajo u përzgjodh nga Organizata ndërkombëtare e Migracionit si ambasadore dhe imazhi i fushatës për një emigracion të rregullt. Qëllimi është që bashkë me muzikën ajo të ofrojë edhe një mesazh për bashkëkombasit e saj kudo që ndodhen, pse jo edhe në vendet ku jep koncerte.

----------


## Renegata

po ndonje text te kengeve te T nuk keni dhene ju???????

----------

